# 2nd Fish on one of My Lures!



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Went out trolling for eyes Thursday evening with OGF members Mastiff and RiverRunner88 (Jake). Jake should have been on the boat with me and Bill Tuesday evening when we caught the 9.2 lb eye but he had to do some chores around the house. Needless to say he was a little disappointed not being there for the big fish. Well, he got his :B Thursday evening. This fish was caught on another one of my homemade jointed lures.

After the success of the 7-1/4" jointed wonderbread lure (which has been oficially named WonderBill) Tuesday evening I decided to put hooks on a 2nd one I had made at the same time. The 2nd lure is orange, green, and yellow with gold stripes and was painted with spray cans before I purchased my airbrush. I liked the wonderbread pattern better so I never got around to putting hooks on this one. First time ever in the water BAM! The lure has been officially named "Jointed Jake".

The fish weighed just over 8-1/2 lbs and was almost lost at the boat. As Jake was holding the rod tip up, Bill reached down to net the fish and all of a sudden the lure came shooting up out of the water. There was a silent pause that seemed to go on for an eternity, then Bill raised the net and said "got it". At that moment I think Jake promised to go to church every Sunday for the rest of his life.  Excellent Job on the net Bill!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

You guys got it going on!!!

Good job for sure but you may want to re-think "Jointed-Jake".
I can see that name getting a lot of play! 
LOL!

DC


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jointed Jake? OUCH!   

Nice job!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

many more big fish to come on those baits, I'm sure. Great paint jobs and baits- I really like both the choice of colors and contrast they provide in this bait.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

those baits are the real deal!!!!! my hearts still pumpin just thinkin about it! when that lure popped on andy isnt kidding it felt like an eternity! i've never been so relieved! i thought he was gone! great save by bill. A HUGE thanks again to andy and bill its been tough but still one hell of a good time so far!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Way to go Jake. Glad to see you getting in on the action. And great work goolies on the lures. I'm still waiting for the weather to cooperate with my work schedule to make another trip over. Still need to try out all those I've made over the winter. Was looking good for this weekend but forcast changed again. Maybe next weekend. What are the odds of all 3 days being messed up?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The goolies strikes again! 

Hanging one with your own home brew baits sure adds a zing to a trip, doesn't it?

Sounds like you guys all had a great time. Congratulations!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go guys!!!!!!! Jake that is a nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Another orange jointed bait fish! Nice man!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks brian and john! im still thinkin about it!!! LOL the fact that it was andys bait really makes it that much more special!


----------

